# 2008 C4 Grand Picasso 1.6 HDi internal blower fan wont turn off



## JADI (3 Jun 2014)

Hi,

When I start my C4GP, the fan blower inside the car turns on full blast even when the fan switch is off. In fact it makes no differene what setting the fan blower switch is set to as the fan speed seems to remain constant. Any idea why this may be happening?

Any help greatly appreciated.
JADI


----------



## mathepac (3 Jun 2014)

It could be one of there faults

1. The fan-control switch relay is blown

2. The fan control relay is blown (I think there are two relays, this being the second)

3. or the speed-control resistor has packed up.

1 & 2 seem most common on French cars

3 is more common on German cars.

Unfortunately it may mean dis-assembling the dash on the passenger side. I'd suggest if you are not a very competent DIY'er, you need a tech as there's at least one airbag on that side.


----------



## JADI (4 Jun 2014)

Many thanks for the response. Im aware of one green relay near the battery in the engine bay. I removed it and checked it with an ohm meter and seems fine.However Im not aware of a second relay. Where eactly is this second relay?

Also, any idea exactly where the speed control resistor is located. Im a keen DIY'er and am determined to fix this myself! BTW, I understand the heater blower is located above the foot pedals on the drivers side near the airbag?


----------



## pyrite (7 Jun 2016)

Apologies for digging up an old thread.  I'm having the exact same issue in my c4 gp now as well its 08 1.6hdi as well.
Did you fix it and if so how.


----------

